# Kann ich zwei Anti-Viren Programme haben?



## darkfire1995 (18 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich bins nochmal.
Ich habe das so ein kleines Problem.

Und zwar:

Meine Frage ist, ob es ist Sinnvoll ist, wenn man zwei unterschliedliche Anti-Viren Programme hat. Ich habe mich in jeglichen anderen Foren schlau gemacht, das Anti AVira einen sogenannten "Hintergrundwächter" hat. Was ist dieser Wächter und was macht er im genauen?
In anderen Foren habe ich dann noch gelesen, dass es nicht gut wäre, wenn man zwei Anti-Viren Programme haben, die jeweils diesen Hintergrundwächter haben. Die würden sich dann nur gegenseitig auffressen und auch im weiteren Verlauf das Betriebssystem schädigen. 
Es wäre nur gut, wenn man ein Anti-Viren Programm mit Hintergrundwächter hat und eins ohne, dann würden sie sich nicht gegenseitig stören. Stimmt das?

____________

Ja, ich weiß. Dieser Artikel ist etwas länger.

...Meine andere Frage ist, wären mehrer Firewalls nötig. Also ich habe momentan nur eine und zwar die Firewall, die standart gemäß bei jedem Windows drauf ist. 
Oder geht es überhaupt, mehr als eine Firewall zu haben?

_____________

Ich frage das ganze, weil es eventuell so sein kann, dass ich vor einer Hackattacke stehe und ich mich davor schützen will, sodass mir nicht wirklich viel passieren kann.
Wie auch zum Beispiel, dass mein Steamaccount weg ist, oder andere Passwörter wie z.B. für meine E-Mail oder für andere Seiten im Internet.

Danke für eure Hilfe, sage ich schon einmal im Voraus.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

DarkFire1995:scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (18 März 2010)

*AW: Kann ich zwei Anti-Viren Programme haben?*

Du brauchst keine zwei Antivirenprogramme. Die meisten aktuellen haben eh mehr als eine Scan-Engine und damit wird jede Datei eh von mehreren Scannern geprüft. Zwei Antivirenprogramme ist ein ganz großes "Don't!".


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2010)

*AW: Kann ich zwei Anti-Viren Programme haben?*

Ist so unsinnig wie zwei "Verhüterli" übereinander


----------



## darkfire1995 (19 März 2010)

*AW: Kann ich zwei Anti-Viren Programme haben?*

Also, ich könnte das zweite Programm dann wieder runterpacken.
Ich habe nämlich jetzt einmal Calmwin ohne Hintergrundwächter und einmal AviraAntiVir mit Hintergrundwächter.
Hat denn Avira mehrer Scanfunktionen oder nicht?
----

Würde denn Avira reichen, um mich vor einen Hacker zu schützen?

Ich habe bisher auch überall meine Passwörter geändert, sodass sie schwerer sind...
Mein Bedürfniss ist es einfach, dass ich mich vor diesem Hacker schützen möchte, der es zu 100% auf mich abgesehen hat.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:46:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:45:29 ----------

Achja und was ich vergessen habe zu fragen.

Kann man mehr als eine Firewall haben und bringen mir mehrer Firewalls einen Vorteil gegen Hacker?


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2010)

*AW: Kann ich zwei Anti-Viren Programme haben?*

Avira hat zumindest in der kostenlosen Version vermutlich nur einen Scanner.

Mehr als eine Firewall ist das gleiche wie mehr als ein Virenscanner.

Die Frage ist, was eine Firewall überhaupt konkret bringen soll.


----------



## darkfire1995 (19 März 2010)

*AW: Kann ich zwei Anti-Viren Programme haben?*

Okay, dann werde ich mich mal daran halten.

Aber, bin ich denn jetzt vor einem Hacker geschützt, oder kann er mich immer noch willkürlich attackieren?


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2010)

*AW: Kann ich zwei Anti-Viren Programme haben?*

Er kann. Obs ihm was bringt ist die Frage.


----------



## drboe (20 März 2010)

*AW: Kann ich zwei Anti-Viren Programme haben?*

Klugscheissmode=ON



> Mehr als eine  Firewall  ist das gleiche wie mehr als ein Virenscanner.



Tests zeigen von Zeit zu Zeit: Nicht alle Scanner bringen gleich gute Ergebnisse. Die Notfall-CD der c't hat m. W. regelmäßig mehrere Scanner dabei. Hätte ich die vor ein paar Jahren griffbereit gehabt, als Avira die "explorer.exe" für virenverseucht hielt - wie sich Stunden später herausstellte auch die von der Windows-Installations CD - und sie einfach gelöscht/verschoben hat, hätte mir das einen Tag Installationsarbeit (PC komplett mit allen Anwendungen) erspart. Ich habe dann für ein paar Monate Avira nicht mehr als AV-Programm eingesetzt, obwohl ich damit sonst immer gut gefahren bin. Es könnte ggf. ein technisches Problem geben mehrere AV-Programme zu installieren: womöglich hält jeder Scanner des einen Produktes die Signaturen des anderen für Viren 



> Die Frage ist, was eine Firewall überhaupt konkret bringen soll.


Der Fragesteller nutzt offenbar einen Windows-PC; da ist schon eine Firewall dabei. Mehr braucht er vermutlich als Einzelnutzer wirklich nicht. Angesichts seiner Bedenken wäre ihm u. U. zu empfehlen über einen Router ins Web zu gehen und nicht mit Administrator-Rechten zu surfen. Letzteres ist in jedem Fall vernünftig. Zwei Firewalls sind aber an sich nicht ungewöhnlich. Viele DMZ sind immerhin so aufgebaut - wenn auch auf diskreten Maschinen: _In Deutschland empfiehlt das BSI in seinen IT-Grundschutz-Katalogen ein zweistufiges Firewall-Konzept zum Internet. In diesem Fall trennt eine Firewall das Internet von der DMZ und eine weitere Firewall die DMZ vom eigenen Netz. Dadurch kompromittiert eine einzelne Schwachstelle noch nicht gleich das interne Netz. Im Idealfall sind die beiden Firewalls von verschiedenen Herstellern, da ansonsten eine bekannte Schwachstelle ausreichen würde, um beide Firewalls zu überwinden._Quelle: Wikipedia.

Klugscheissmode=OFF 

M. Boettcher


----------

